# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Leuc

## tonyball

New Camera Finally arrived so here is an image of one of my Leucs...

----------


## Lynn

Well........You and your new camera are taking really beautiful photos!
Don't forget to choose one for 'photo of the month'  :Smile: 
Lynn

----------


## tonyball

Thanks for having a look and for your comment!

----------


## Lynn

You are welcome !
We love company in the dart frog area the forum!  :Smile: 
Nice photos !
Lynn

----------



----------

